
Marten – Use PostgreSQL as a DocumentDB from .NET (modeled after RavenDB) - jrudolph
http://jasperfx.github.io/marten/documentation/documents/
======
jrudolph
Quite like the idea, it's similar in concept to massive-js [http://massive-
js.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](http://massive-js.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

Haven't used it in production yet but I have used RavenDB successfully for
quite some time. Anyone aware of similar efforts to make PostgreSQL usable as
a DocumentDB from other languages? It's an intriguing concept as it allows
combining document+relational data models in a single database.

